
Google Voice isn't VOIP, and other things you learn from readers - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-amp-wireless/75774/google-voice-isnt-voip-and-other-things-you-learn-readers
======
Legion
Google Voice = free text messaging over the data connection.

That means an end to charging rates of $1000 per MB for SMS data. The biggest
ripoff they've got going would be gone.

Of course they're in no hurry to let that gravy train come to an end.

~~~
dkokelley
To clarify, it's free outgoing messages, if you're using a GV client to send
them. Incoming messages to a GV number will forward to your phone(s) at
whatever rate you're being charged.

Or you could prohibit GV from sending the phone texts, but then you'd have to
go online to check for incoming messages.

~~~
Legion
Forwarding incoming SMS messages is what you do when there's no Google Voice
app.

With a Google Voice app, you can directly receive SMS messages sent to your
Google Voice number, no forwarding (and thus, no carrier charge) needed.

At least, that's how I assume it would work on the iPhone, because that's how
it works on my G1 right now.

~~~
dkokelley
Really? That's great! I'm on the iPhone and that's how it works for me. I have
an unlimited text plan so there's no big issue for me, but for people without
unlimited texts or Android phones, your texts are forwarded to your number.

Even more reason to consider an Android phone. I've been on the fence for a
while.

~~~
Legion
For the record, you have to be sure to go into your GV account and uncheck
"Receive SMS on this phone" for your mobile phone. That turns off the
forwarding.

The GV client app periodically polls GV for new messages, and will alert you
when you get one. This does mean, however, that there is usually a delay of a
few minutes before the GV client polls again and you get a notification of the
new message. (You can force the client to update at any time by opening it and
hitting Refresh, if you're expecting a message).

So, there is a small catch. I use a limited texting account. People whose
texts I'd want instantly text my "real" phone number. People whose texts can
wait a few minutes get my GV number. :)

EDIT: There's a third party Google Voice app (named simply "GV") which allows
you to set the message polling as rapidly as every minute. I'm giving this a
shot now. :)

~~~
andreyf
The iPhone gives apps push functionality starting with version 3, so on a
native app text messages would be instantaneous.

~~~
Legion
Right, but the "problem" is that unless you're using SMS forwarding (and any
carrier fees that incurs), then an incoming SMS to your Google Voice number
isn't arriving to your phone as an SMS message. Instead, the Google Voice app
is polling the GV service, not unlike checking email, and notifying you of any
new messages it finds. How instantaneous you get the message depends on how
rapidly the app polls.

The official Google Voice app on Android waits a few minutes between polls.
The 3rd party "GV" app lets you set it more aggressively (though naturally,
there's a battery trade-off that comes with doing so).

------
natch
It isn't VoIP but it's setting up a great potential end-run around the cell
monopolies, since it lets you route calls to any number, including VoIP
numbers such as SkypeIn numbers.

~~~
eli
Sort of. The biggest threat is to the international toll charges. And,
assuming they can position Google Voice correctly, to SMS.

